# Sma Gold



## Shields (19 Oct 2005)

I want to buy a large quantity of 3 & 5+ size nappies and ready made cartons of SMA GOLD

Does anyone know the cheapest place to get these ? SHIELDS


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2005)

Given that first step infant forumula (e.g. _SMA Gold, Farleys First Milk, Cow and Gate, Aptamil (?) _etc.) are price controlled and are sold at the same price everywhere (price competition on breast replacement forumula products is illegal) I would have assumed that the same price controls applied to readymade cartons. For what it's worth _Farleys First Milk_ 900g powder at €8.79 is cheaper than other first step formula products (e.g. _SMA Gold_ 900g powder at c. €10.40) so if _Farleys _also do readymade cartons they will probably also be cheaper than alternative vendors' products. Another option might be _eBay _or similar auction sites but some people might be wary of sourcing (infant) food in this way.

As for nappies, if you are talking about disposables then _Aldi/Lidl _might be worth trying. _Lidl _were selling nappies for c. €5.79 recently but I'm not sure if that was a new standard price or a limited special offer.

See also this thread.


----------



## ophelia (19 Oct 2005)

Be careful when buying large quantities of Baby Formula.  Babies have an unnerving habit of taking an aversion to a particular formula (almost overnight).  I'm just saying this from my experience.  If the baby is newborn I would certainly let things settle down before buying alot of formula.


----------



## ajapale (19 Oct 2005)

> (price competition on breast replacement forumula products is illegal)



Hi Clubman,

I dont think this assertion is correct. It was discussed here a few years ago and i seem to remember that

1) Below cost selling of infant formula is outlawed by the groceries order.
2) Self Regulation by the manufacturers and retailers prevents incentives and marketing intitiatives for breast replacement formula.

For instance I confirmed at the time that Dunnes, Superquin, Tescos and Boots do not give clubpoints for infant formula products.

I read recently that there may be some circumventing of the self regulation by use ot the term 'follow on' formula.

If I find the l the link Ill post it here.

aj


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2005)

ajapale said:
			
		

> I dont think this assertion is correct. It was discussed here a few years ago and i seem to remember that
> 
> 1) Below cost selling of infant formula is outlawed by the groceries order.
> 2) Self Regulation by the manufacturers and retailers prevents incentives and marketing intitiatives for breast replacement formula.


As far as I can see I am correct. See [broken link removed] (section 10.6):


> *8-10 Labelling, Advertising and Presentation of Infant Formula and Follow-on Formula
> 
> ...
> 
> *(6) The provision of free or low-priced products, samples or any other promotional gifts to the general public, including, _inter alia,_ pregnant women, mothers or members of their families, either directly or indirectly, via the health care system or health workers by manufacturers and distributors of infant formulae or their associates, is prohibited.


and [broken link removed]. (Appendix 3):


> *Consolidated Text of the European Communities (Infant Formulae and Follow-on Formulae) Regulations, 1998 to 2000*
> 
> Note:This consolidation entails the integration of two statutory instruments (S.I.No. 243 of 1998 and S.I. No. 446 of 2000).The text provided in this appendix is intended for convenience and the FSAI does not assume any liability for its content. Please note that these texts have no legal value. For legal purposes please refer to the published official texts.


The _Groceries Order _also applies to infant formula but would seem to be somewhat overridden by the legislation above.


----------



## Shields (19 Oct 2005)

I've been told there is a Sunday market at the back of the Red Cow on the Naas road that sell Pamper nappies cheap, going this week to check it out, although there have been a lot of good reports posted about the Lidil nappies and they seem to be the cheapest.


----------



## Omega (19 Oct 2005)

befriend someone who works in Wyeth.


----------



## Summer (19 Oct 2005)

Shields, I am curious. Why are you bulk buying these items?


----------



## ajapale (19 Oct 2005)

Clubman,

yes you are correct



> The provision of free or low-priced products, samples or any other promotional gifts to the general public........................ by manufacturers and distributors of infant formulae or their associates, is prohibited.



I think original thread concerning club points and infant formula degenerated and was dispatched to LOS and was subsequently lost.

aj


----------



## Shields (19 Oct 2005)

I want to shop only once a month for these items


----------



## ajapale (19 Oct 2005)

I wonder has anyone been able to buy infant formula over the internet?

aj


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2005)

You can get it on _eBay _from private sellers and possibly retailers but (a) some people might be nervous of sourcing it this way and (b) the prices that I saw (once delivery was included) were always more than buying it locally. One could obviously use something like _Tesco _online shopping to order it locally via the internet though.


----------



## DaveD (20 Oct 2005)

From me understanding of the rules pertaining to infant formula Clubmans assertion that "price competition on breast replacement forumula products is illegal" is not actually correct.

It is illegal to promote these products by giving customer reward points and is also illegal to sell these products below cost as they are covered by the Groceries order. However neither of these issues technically prevent retailers competing on price as there is no upper limit on price. In practice most have the same price but on occasion I have seen the same product at different prices in different retailers.


----------



## ajapale (20 Oct 2005)

Hi Dave,

Ive changed my view on this and accept that any form of price competion can be interpreted as 'promotion' under the SI (Ministerial Order). I think that the unintended effect of the SI is to stifle competition in this area.

aj


----------



## ClubMan (20 Oct 2005)

DaveD said:
			
		

> From me understanding of the rules pertaining to infant formula Clubmans assertion that "price competition on breast replacement forumula products is illegal" is not actually correct.
> 
> It is illegal to promote these products by giving customer reward points and is also illegal to sell these products below cost as they are covered by the Groceries order. However neither of these issues technically prevent retailers competing on price as there is no upper limit on price. In practice most have the same price but on occasion I have seen the same product at different prices in different retailers.


I am 100% certain that I am correct. Read the _SI _and the other link that I posted earlier. Oddly enough different manufacturers can set different prices for their formula products but retailers cannot then deviate from these. This is why _Farleys First Milk _is the cheapest on the Irish market at €8.79 everywhere. Check out the prices yourself and you will see that in practice there is no price deviation between outlets for the same brand. If any retailer is deviating on the price of breast milk replacement formula (for 0 - 6 month olds) then they are breaking the law.


----------



## ajapale (20 Oct 2005)

Carlsberg dont do infant formula but if they did.............


----------



## ajapale (15 May 2009)

mod bump


----------



## sandrat (16 May 2009)

ajapale said:


> mod bump


 
are you pregnant ajapale?


----------

